

11 Nerdy Facts About Bill Gates - nksonfire
http://www.easycppcodes.com/article/11-nerdy-facts-about-bill-gates/

======
Zekio
Wish I was the owner of that house without the property taxes of course :)

~~~
nksonfire
Dream House ___

